# Small top done



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

This is from that Erin Russek/McCalls Quilting video tutorial/pattern I posted about on the other thread. 

The top is hand appliqued. It's ready for quilting.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very pretty and cheery!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It is beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Really lovely!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks! It went pretty quick and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice! I envy people who have the talent & patience to hand sew.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Gorgeous! I love the colours and the pattern. Very well done.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

The quilting has begun - I outlined all the applique, now work on background fill. This is pretty small work and it's making me googly-eyed - LOL.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work!


----------

